
Tesla's Elon Musk says the coronavirus panic is dumb - dsr12
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/teslas-elon-musk-says-the-coronavirus-panic-is-dumb.html
======
davidw
Paul Graham isn't so sure:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1236032074232012807](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1236032074232012807)

